# Clavier pas bien reconnu



## pot (24 Juillet 2014)

Après réinstallation du système 10.5.8 sur mon DD 80 Go, mon clavier (et peut-être la charset) me joue des tours.
A la place du @, j'ai < et vice-versa.
De plus [CTRL, alt, R, P] ne fait rien au démarrage.
Et encore, j'ai copié une adresse mail dans Entourage, tout de suite, elle n'a pas été reconune, je l'ai retapée à la main, même résultat, impossible d'envoyer, les caractères ne sont pas ceux que je vois.
Le clavier Macally est reconnu par les préférences systèmes et pire encore, si je redémarre sur mon deuxième volume Téra, tout est normal, même système bien sûr.
Néanmoins un fichier rtf écrit sous le DD 80 Go était rempli de signes inutiles, accents non reconnus après redémarrage sous Téra.
Des avis ? :mouais:


----------



## Invité (24 Juillet 2014)

Il me semble qu'on peut changer de type de clavier avec Léo.
Ensuite il demande d'appuyer sur la touche placée juste à côté de "shift", sur "<" donc. A la place tu appuie sur "@".
Ca devrait régler le problème.
Le reste ca se trouve peut être dans "langues et textes" dans les préférences système


----------



## pot (24 Juillet 2014)

@@@
Ca marche, pas logique mais ça marche.
Ensuite dans langues, le Français était grisé, probablement le problème.
Un très grand merci !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2014)

parmi les possibles

rei-install  pas propre
ou
fichiers de session pas propres
(tester sur une session differente , voire session neuve test)
ou
probleme avec disque interne ( ecriture ,formatage  partitions ou couac physique)

tout ca est très plausible puis qu'un autre volume bootable ne presente pas de souci majeur
( sauf "comme par hasard" avec fichier ecrit sur dd interne)

edith piaf le post 3 
si c'est vraiment ca , et que ca tient après x redemarrages sur la durée , revenir et cliquer " resolu"


----------



## pot (24 Juillet 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> parmi les possibles
> 
> rei-install  pas propre
> ou
> ...


au niveau instal, j'avais personnalisé en enlevant les imprimantes et les langues inutiles.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h57 ----------

Quand j'ouvre le visualiseur de clavier, il y a toujours le < à la place de @ et deux touches coloriées en orange, comme si elles étaient en fonctionnement permanent, une à droite et une à gauche du $.
Et dans ce forum  les mots sont soulignés en rouge, j'ai pas souvenir que c'était comme cela auparavant, il y a un dico quelque part ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2014)

pot a dit:


> au niveau instal, j'avais personnalisé en....es langues inutiles


 parfois  piegeant 
pseudo nettoyage  langues qui si mal fait -et c'est  courant- peut impacter le fonctionnement de l'OS entier
vaut nettement mieux ne pas bidouiller l'OS




> Quand j'ouvre le visualiseur de clavier, il y a toujours le < à la place de @ et deux touches coloriées en orange, comme si elles étaient en fonctionnement permanent, une à droite et une à gauche du $.


touche orange sur clavier virtuel = touches utilisées, colontairement ou à cause de bug ou fichier naze
peut etre d'ailleurs impact du"nettoyage " langue


> Et dans ce forum  les mots sont soulignés en rouge, j'ai pas souvenir que c'était comme cela auparavant, il y a un dico quelque part ?


ca c'est bénin 
c'est le correcteur orthographique
( du navigateur ou du mac ou reglage compte site)


----------

